# The Ultimate Drive App Now on Facebook!



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I do not load apps, but I found this road from reading the Boxster S article in C&D. It's called the Tail of the Dragon, just so happen I will be around there in mid October to photograph the autumn colors in Great Smoky Mtn Nat Park as part of my northern USA road trip. Life is great when you don't have to go to work.

http://www.tailofthedragonmaps.com/


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

A little more background information for you:

Over a year ago, BMW Financial Services launched The Ultimate Drive smartphone app for iPhone and Android, which lets you find millions of miles of user-suggested driving routes and receive special discounts for BMW FS (U.S. customers only). Today, we've made the app available to an even wider audience with a standalone Facebook app -- The Ultimate Drive for Facebook. Anyone who has a Facebook account can now access our free app from their computer! In addition to making The Ultimate Drive App available to all Facebook users (more than a billion people!), BMW Financial Services has also extended the voucher program previously available via mobile app only. Now mobile and Facebook users can claim vouchers worth up to $700 off the first finance or lease payment on a new 2012 or 2013 BMW by simply scheduling a test drive within the app and ordering between now and December 31, 2012.

Here are the voucher amounts available and how they match up with the different BMW models:

• $300 Off Voucher - 3 Series, 1 Series, X1, X3 and Z4 (all trims, including M models)
• $500 Off Voucher - 5 Series, 5 Series Gran Turismo and X5 (all trims, including M models)
• $700 Off Voucher - 7 Series, 6 Series, 6 Series Gran Coupe and X6 (all trims, including M models)

This is the first time a captive automotive finance company has offered a Facebook app for this purpose.


----------



## Gold Chariot (Jul 15, 2012)

Wont work for me  Says its restricted or something.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Please note: you must be a current BMWFS Customer to participate in this program..


----------



## ndabunka (May 31, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> A little more background information for you:
> 
> Over a year ago, BMW Financial Services launched The Ultimate Drive smartphone app for iPhone and Android, which lets you find millions of miles of user-suggested driving routes and receive special discounts for BMW FS (U.S. customers only). Today, we've made the app available to an even wider audience with a standalone Facebook app -- The Ultimate Drive for Facebook. Anyone who has a Facebook account can now access our free app from their computer! In addition to making The Ultimate Drive App available to all Facebook users (more than a billion people!), BMW Financial Services has also extended the voucher program previously available via mobile app only. Now mobile and Facebook users can claim vouchers worth up to $700 off the first finance or lease payment on a new 2012 or 2013 BMW by simply scheduling a test drive within the app and ordering between now and December 31, 2012.
> 
> ...


Jon - Thank you for posting this. I had thought I had seen something like that (and may have even have downloaded the app) but did not realize it could be used in conjunction with the 750 loyalty program. I am a current BMW financial services client. Does this REQUIRE a custom build order or would a purchase at a dealership also be viewed as a "order"/sale? Signing up for test drive tomorrow if that is the case!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ndabunka said:


> Jon - Thank you for posting this. I had thought I had seen something like that (and may have even have downloaded the app) but did not realize it could be used in conjunction with the 750 loyalty program. I am a current BMW financial services client. Does this REQUIRE a custom build order or would a purchase at a dealership also be viewed as a "order"/sale? Signing up for test drive tomorrow if that is the case!


Custom order is not a requirement...

:thumbup:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Any chance this will apply to the F31?
I'm guessing "no", since it won't launch in the US until after the current 12/31/12 Ultimate Drive deadline.


----------

